# Why do people buy one rabbit and don't get another?



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Why do people buy one rabbit and then when told that rabbits are social animals and need to be in pairs, they say they haven't got space or money or they can't bothered, or it changes their personality. 

It is incredibly selfish to think like this, and people should realise if their new pet is a social or solitary animal. I feel so sorry for single rabbits as I watch my pair of rabbits, grooming each other and sleeping next to each other. They would be so miserable without another rabbit with them.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

sometimes its just not practical for some people to get another...

not everyone can give a perfect life to all animals, and yes it may be better off, but is isn't life threatening to be on its own. I have had rabbits kept singly in the past and they got so much attention and fuss, he was happy enough.

come on then...rip me to shreds


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Tapir said:


> sometimes its just not practical for some people to get another...
> 
> not everyone can give a perfect life to all animals, and yes it may be better off, but is isn't life threatening to be on its own. I have had rabbits kept singly in the past and they got so much attention and fuss, he was happy enough.
> 
> come on then...rip me to shreds


if it isn't practical to get another, then don't get a rabbit in the first place. why isn't the animal's welfare not put first, rather than the owner's practicality?


----------



## lisablair (Mar 30, 2010)

most breeders that i know/been too only house their rabbits in singles and like Tapir says sometimes its not practical, ive only ever had single house rabbits and they were happy as i give them lots of attention


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

i just think that if the animal is happy and healthy, kept well, cared for and loved, it's not _essential_ that they are paired.

we are never going to agree but thats okay


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

lisablair said:


> most breeders that i know/been too only house their rabbits in singles and like Tapir says sometimes its not practical, ive only ever had single house rabbits and they were happy as i give them lots of attention


breeder rabbits are usually in a shed with other rabbits, so they have the scent of other rabbits and sometimes can see other rabbits too.

Again, if it's not practical to have two rabbits, then don't get a rabbit in the first place, a rabbit obviously isn't right for your lifestyle.


----------



## lisablair (Mar 30, 2010)

if you say so but im happy my rabbit is happy thats all i care about


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Because pet shops tell them 1 is ok. Or because they only want 1 bunny not to and don't realise that they need to be in groups of 2 at least.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

lisablair said:


> if you say so but im happy my rabbit is happy thats all i care about


i second that! xx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Because pet shops tell them 1 is ok. Or because they only want 1 bunny not to and don't realise that they need to be in groups of 2 at least.


exactly. why is owning pets always about what people want, not thinking about the animal's best interests? i'm sure a single rabbit would choose to be paired with another rabbit if it could, but no, if the owner doesn't want another one, because it isn't practical for them or they can't afford another, then that rabbit spends all of its life on its own.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Rabbits are suitable for a lot of peoples lifestyles. But some people would rather give one rabbit all the love and attention they can, rather than leave the loving and cuddles to two rabbits, who they may think will bond more to each other than a human.
You can give a rabbit a perfectly happy, loving life without another rabbit as well.
I had my boy on his own for 6 years, then we rescued a girl and they had 4 happy years together. But I wasn't mistreating him when I had him on his own, he was just as loved and well looked after.
x


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

yes but not everyone can accomodate for a pair of rabbits - particullarly large house rabbits (which, i assume is the thread that sparked this one)

when a rabbit is £120, people can sometimes not afford two! i cant word what i want to say, i think it is just that obviously a pair is perfect, but a single rabbit can still be happy.

they _should_ be kept in pairs but it is not _essential_ in my oppinion.

i have a single ferret as i haven't had chance to get down to the rescue centre and find her a friend yet, but she is still happy as larry.

as much as i think people would love their lives to revolve around their pets, and do anything they can to make them perfectly happy - it's just not realistic. where do you draw the line? rabbits love to burrow and be outside, so should they have a large outdoor 'paddock' to live in all the time?

I think it is important to keep pets as it a way of teaching responsibility and care, and i think as long as the animal is cared for, loved and given lots of fuss and attention, being kept singly is just a minor issue.

im sure many people will disagree with my views but this is just my opinion.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Tapir said:


> yes but not everyone can accomodate for a pair of rabbits - particullarly large house rabbits (which, i assume is the thread that sparked this one)
> 
> when a rabbit is £120, people can sometimes not afford two! i cant word what i want to say, i think it is just that obviously a pair is perfect, but a single rabbit can still be happy.
> 
> ...


if you can't afford two, don't get rabbits. it is essential for rabbits to be in pairs or groups UNLESS the rabbit has been tried with many rabbits to bond with and it just hasn't bonded. These rabbits are fine to be kept as single rabbits, but NO rabbit should be kept singly unless it is one of these rabbits.

again it's selfish. why should humans decide that rabbits should be kept on their own? it's selfish to keep that rabbit singly, simple as that.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

would u not rather we all kept one rabbit in a life of luxury and pure spoilt rotten with lots of cuddles and attention than two rabbits who barely got the basics due to the costs of buying the rabbits themselves and then accessories, plus pet insurance plus unexpected vet bills! like i have said in another thread i had a boyfriend all lined up for her but due to vet bills i couldnt get him in the end! x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

When I was younger and didn't know any better I had Sophie on her own for her whole life. I loved her to bits and done all I could for her, she used to play with my dog and cuddle up with him on the grass on a warm summer afternoon. Looking back now though I don't think she was completely happy, now I've had pairs and seen how they interact I can see Sophie would have been happier with a friend. I don't regret anything about having Sophie, I learned a lot from her but if I could turn back time I would have given her a friend.

Now I've had pairs and seen how happy they are together I'll never have an only rabbit again.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

£120??? You didnt buy a [email protected] bun by any chance did you?

I think it is possible for a house rabbit to be happy as a single, as long as someone is around for a large majority of the day, and paying attention to the animal.

I think outdoor rabbits should be kept in pairs. They dont get the attention and affection or stimulation that an indoor bun does.

For many people, especially new owners, its still widely thought that rabbits are kept alone in a hutch and put in a run in nice weather. The thought processes behind this have to be changed gradually.

Rabbit welfare is improving, but it wont happen overnight.


----------



## lisablair (Mar 30, 2010)

The same thing could be said for people who only own one dog.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

lolabloob said:


> would u not rather we all kept one rabbit in a life of luxury and pure spoilt rotten with lots of cuddles and attention than two rabbits who barely got the basics due to the costs of buying the rabbits themselves and then accessories, plus pet insurance plus unexpected vet bills! like i have said in another thread i had a boyfriend all lined up for her but due to vet bills i couldnt get him in the end! x


paired rabbits don't have to have cuddles and be spoilt rotten to live a life of luxury. rabbits are independent animals and rarely like to be handled or picked up. i don't cuddle my animals and make them into babies, i let them live as naturally as they would in the wild (my rabbits are outside, have hay to burrow in, are let alone for most of the day to interact with each other). At the very least, I make them handleable, but not into cuddly animals.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> £120??? You didnt buy a [email protected] bun by any chance did you?
> 
> I think it is possible for a house rabbit to be happy as a single, as long as someone is around for a large majority of the day, and paying attention to the animal.
> 
> ...


i think the giant rabbits are £100 in [email protected]  i got my rabbit from the adoption centre tho with a donation. they advised me to keep her on her own cuz shes an aggressive, dominating female...and all she does is bite so i dont blame them., apparently she was bullying her siblings something shocking x


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

lisablair said:


> The same thing could be said for people who only own one dog.


but at least dogs get to see other dogs every day. My dog meets around 3-5 dogs every day so he's certainly not starved of interaction with his own kind. rabbits don't if they are kept on their own.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I think its down to lack of education. I didn't know rabbits were sociable animals and so my first rabbit was on her own. When she became ill the vet said it was probably down to loneliness and that's when we first became aware (sadly though my lonely rabbit died not long after introducing her friend)

I think people just assume that because hamsters, dogs and cats are kept as singles that rabbits are no different.

When my rabbits lose a partner it is heartbreaking, they just sit and stare all day. Sugar over groomed himself and had bald patches- this was out of boredom. As soon as he met Lottie his fur grew back

So in my experience having a lonely rabbit can actually affect its health!

Also whilst people may say its ok because they give their rabbits lots of fuss etc what about at night when the owner is sleeping but the rabbit is it his/her most playfull? At least in a pair they then have someone to play with at night as well as in the day.

Alan was v destructive when he was on his own but has calmed down an awful lot now he has a friend and like others say there is nothing more lovely than watching them groom each other, cuddle up etc


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You don't have to have a giant breed as a house pet. I wonder who came up with that and then charged a fortune for "house" rabbits.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

lolabloob said:


> i think the giant rabbits are £100 in [email protected]  i got my rabbit from the adoption centre tho with a donation. they advised me to keep her on her own cuz shes an aggressive, dominating female...and all she does is bite so i dont blame them., apparently she was bullying her siblings something shocking x


[email protected] rabbits are stupidly over priced. I wont go into where they source their livestock. Suffice to say they never see a penny of my money.

Is your bun spayed? Females are a nightmare when hormonal, and in my experience, more prone to aggression than males.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> paired rabbits don't have to have cuddles and be spoilt rotten to live a life of luxury. rabbits are independent animals and rarely like to be handled or picked up. i don't cuddle my animals and make them into babies, i let them live as naturally as they would in the wild (my rabbits are outside, have hay to burrow in, are let alone for most of the day to interact with each other). At the very least, I make them handleable, but not into cuddly animals.


i can assure u my willow is not cuddly lol she bites!!!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

i dont have rabbits anymore...i saw that someone paid £120 for their rabbit on another thread.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> You don't have to have a giant breed as a house pet. I wonder who came up with that and then charged a fortune for "house" rabbits.


exactly. you don't need giants to have house rabbits.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> exactly. you don't need giants to have house rabbits.


where does it say you do?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

lolabloob said:


> i can assure u my willow is not cuddly lol she bites!!!


yes, so your rabbit isn't getting attention from her human friends and is single too.

also [email protected] adoption centres are awful, they recommend silly things, the right male rabbit will be out there for her, you just have to find him.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

lolabloob said:


> i think the giant rabbits are £100 in [email protected]  i got my rabbit from the adoption centre tho with a donation. they advised me to keep her on her own cuz shes an aggressive, dominating female...and all she does is bite so i dont blame them., apparently she was bullying her siblings something shocking x


Is your rabbit neutered? Neutering usually cures aggressive behaviour in a bun.

Alan used to bite me but ever since his op he's never bitten anyone


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

lisablair said:


> The same thing could be said for people who only own one dog.


I very much agree! When i only had one dog, she had separation anxiety when we left the house, and she would chew everything, when i got another dog this all stopped, and to see the way they interact and live as a unit is great, just like rabbits in pairs. I think a dog can live alone and so can other animals, as long as they are getting a good amount of attention and love. Yes they are better in larger numbers, but not everyone can afford or want more than one.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

[email protected] are a joke anyways  theyre clearly more interested in money than the animals x


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Tapir said:


> where does it say you do?


only giants cost £120, so you don't need to spend that much for house rabbits.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> again it's selfish. why should humans decide that rabbits should be kept on their own? it's selfish to keep that rabbit singly, simple as that.


well then surely its selfish to keep pets in the first place..? why should humans decide that rabbits should be kept in cages at all?


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> [email protected] rabbits are stupidly over priced. I wont go into where they source their livestock. Suffice to say they never see a penny of my money.
> 
> Is your bun spayed? Females are a nightmare when hormonal, and in my experience, more prone to aggression than males.


no shes not spayed but i was at the vets today and was pricing it etc im gonna try get her done as soon as i can x


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> yes, so your rabbit isn't getting attention from her human friends and is single too.
> 
> also [email protected] adoption centres are awful, they recommend silly things, the right male rabbit will be out there for her, you just have to find him.


i give her plenty of attention thanks, she has never bitten ME. just bites others heehee xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

tafwoc said:


> to see the way they interact and live as a unit is great, just like rabbits in pairs. I think a dog can live alone and so can other animals, as long as they are getting a good amount of attention and love. *Yes they are better in larger numbers, but not everyone can afford or want more than one*.


exactly what i was trying to say...i'm rubbish with wording my views!!!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> You don't have to have a giant breed as a house pet. I wonder who came up with that and then charged a fortune for "house" rabbits.


I used to think only giant rabbits were 'house' rabbits. When I moved house I left my rabbits with my mum because I don't have a very big garden but my local rescue said normal buns can live happily indoors and so that was that, my outdoor buns moved in!


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

My boy was house rabbit and used to come and sit next to me and spend ages having a nose rub and licking my hand. When Suki came along he still did exactly the same thing. She was always a bit aloof, but I put that down to the life she had before she came to us. 

He was fine on his own, happy. When I got Suki they got on really well, don't get me wrong and it was lovely to see them hopping after one another, but I stand by the fact that my bunny was a happy single bunny.

The above being said, I wouldn't get a single rabbit again, I would get pairs. But a lot of that has to do with the fact that I don't have the time now, that I did then, to pay enough attention to single bunny to make up for him/her not having a friend. That make sense?
x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

lolabloob said:


> no shes not spayed but i was at the vets today and was pricing it etc im gonna try get her done as soon as i can x


Good plan. Ive got to get mine done now shes fit and well enough.

Anaesthetics are much safer these days too.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

i know this is slightly off-topic but i just thot id ask while im here, does anyone know any good gerbil breeders in scotland? x


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> only giants cost £120, so you don't need to spend that much for house rabbits.


that was an example. i know not only giants can be house rabbits, we had a lionhead as a HR.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Tapir said:


> exactly what i was trying to say...i'm rubbish with wording my views!!!


No i know what you were trying to say hun. I very much agreed with you.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

rabbits used to be sold in singles, its only recently they started saying they should be sold in pairs, I have a rabbit on his own, I cannot introduce another, he is used to being on his own x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I think rabbits should always live in pairs unless there is a good reason to keep them as a single bun.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

crofty said:


> I think rabbits should always live in pairs unless there is a good reason to keep them as a single bun.


i guess it depends on what u consider a good reason or not hehe  everyone has different opinions on this kind of thing xx


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

there are very few species who are happy on their own -a responsible pet owner researches and adapts to the pets needs -animals are not humans we can never be a substitute for their own species -we might like to think that we do our best but we can't communicate with them and we tend to translate their actions into what we think they are feeling.
Rabbits need company -cats need company -dogs need company (fortunately they are likely to meet other dogs while out if kept alone )-birds need company and most rodents need company .
yes in every species there are those who for specific reasons are loners but there are far too many who are made to be loners.
If you can't afford to keep more than 1 rabbit then think of a more suitable pet


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not even Giants are that expensive...mine came from a great breader BRC registerd and he's been breeding for years and she cost me £55 pounds. It was more by the time we'd traveled to pick her up but she wasn't expensive and she is of show quality too.
I only have the one rabbit , she lives in the house and she is so bit that another would be a little more difficult, especially wit the dogs and cat, she does sociaise with the other pets so isnt on her own. and I have no intention of buying another rabbit.
Clare xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lolabloob said:


> i guess it depends on what u consider a good reason or not hehe  everyone has different opinions on this kind of thing xx


If there is medical reason or they have behavioural problems. I dont think having had a bun on his own myself for a while as a housebun its fair to keep them without same species company. But as you said thats just my opinion


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

tagalong said:


> there are very few species who are happy on their own -a responsible pet owner researches and adapts to the pets needs -animals are not humans we can never be a substitute for their own species -we might like to think that we do our best but we can't communicate with them and we tend to translate their actions into what we think they are feeling.
> Rabbits need company -cats need company -dogs need company (fortunately they are likely to meet other dogs while out if kept alone )-birds need company and most rodents need company .
> yes in every species there are those who for specific reasons are loners but there are far too many who are made to be loners.
> If you can't afford to keep more than 1 rabbit then think of a more suitable pet


Completely agree although i think having dogs on their own isnt such a huge issue if they are socialised regulary with other dogs. Rabbits definetely should have company.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Dolly French Lopand Bob Lionhead x Lop.

i agree as long as lone dogs get to socialise then that's not too bad.
Not all animals are easy to introduce either -we forget that we are choosing their partners for them and tbh not everyone instantly likes someone new.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

tagalong said:


> there are very few species who are happy on their own -a responsible pet owner researches and adapts to the pets needs -animals are not humans we can never be a substitute for their own species -we might like to think that we do our best but we can't communicate with them and we tend to translate their actions into what we think they are feeling.
> Rabbits need company -cats need company -dogs need company (fortunately they are likely to meet other dogs while out if kept alone )-birds need company and most rodents need company .
> yes in every species there are those who for specific reasons are loners but there are far too many who are made to be loners.
> If you can't afford to keep more than 1 rabbit then think of a more suitable pet


absolutely agree and you word it much better than me.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

im going to stick the knife in.....

If a rabbit doesn't know any different by being kept in a cage lets say on its own, then why i that cruel. Some rabbits have to be kept on there own for specific reasons.

Its like with the pikey horses, when they are chained around there necks (tethered), yeh i feel very sorry for them, but they don't know any different, from a foal this has happened to them, just like training a dog to go on a lead then whats the problem? 

I had to keep my buns seperated from eachother for 3 / 4 months due to fighting but now they are in the process of being bonded :thumbup:


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

My first bun Smokey was happy as single bun with all the constant attention he got from me (or so I thought) but I feel he is SOO much happier now with his two wifeys (Angel & Buffy) they all groom each other and cuddle up and just look so happy together, So I wouldn't keep a bun on its own unless there was good reason - like when Magic was terrified of the other buns she had to be kept on her own


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> absolutely agree and you word it much better than me.


I second that too x


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> If a rabbit doesn't know any different by being kept in a cage lets say on its own, then why i that cruel. Some rabbits have to be kept on there own for specific reasons.


So your saying the rabbit has NEVER seen another rabbit or socialized with one? Im pretty sure a hand raised bunny with no siblings is pretty rare  but in those circumstances that would be classed as a "specific reason".

In my opinion its the same as having you or i living with say a heard of cows and having no contact with another human being. Sure you might be able to interact with them but your never going to be able to have a conversation with a cow. Sure it could "Moo" at you, but I know I couldn't understand what its saying 

I just want to add if people cant afford to buy 2 bunny why are they not looking in rescues?! there a thousands of them looking for new homes all over the country and rescues usually give better advice than any pet shop.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> rabbits used to be sold in singles, its only recently they started saying they should be sold in pairs, I have a rabbit on his own, I cannot introduce another, he is used to being on his own x


Why can't you introduce another?

I'm sure if you did introduce another rabbit your rabbit would bond with her easily. i doubt any rabbit is 'used to being on his own' he's more than likely given up hope of having a partner instead. I bet you'd see a real change in your rabbit for the better if you introduced a partner.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I had Miffy alone for nearly 3 years, I was a student living off 5k a year. I didnt want another one as I couldn't afford any more vets bills, and I only use the very best vets. Also I was finding renting places a nightmare with 1 rabbit let alone any more. I had to spend 8 months with her in my bedroom at night while I was lodging in Bournemouth during my placement year.

I was completely aware it was wrong. however she had 24/7 access to the whole house/flat while I was in Plymouth, there was usually always someone in the house and most days she would sleep next to my feet while I worked. Now she has a friend our relationship is defiantly not as close and I miss her loads but I know its the right thing. 

In an ideal world I should never have got her, but I wouldnt change a thing, she is my closest friend always there when I need her and never judges me. I believe her lifestyle has never been cruel or unkind.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

student budgets and vet bills really don't mix ive discovered this past few weeks! if it wasnt for my OH id be so screwed! hes paying the bills this month and im paying the vet fees lol x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I always kept a stash of cash in a sock just for Miffy, it was the only way not to spend it. the PDSA are always there if u need them and I did get a tiny bit off the cost of spaying her too. Insurance is always another option but it doesnt cover teeth or the same problem in the same year, and the excess is usually at least £35.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah i have petplan insurance! my mum has my 3 dogs insured back at home with her so i got multipet discount woop woop  
i dont know what i would have done without the insurance! unfortunately my rats are ill too so ive had to pay their vets bills and willow had a couple of things i had to pay for , medicines and then an excess of £55 so im completely broke! student loan on 12th april woo! then i subtract rent, car payment, petplan etc and im left with £60 which is going towards willow being spayed  xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

just wait til u start working, im sure im not actually making any money


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

i do work aswell hahahahaha


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

AmyCruick said:


> Why can't you introduce another?
> 
> I'm sure if you did introduce another rabbit your rabbit would bond with her easily. i doubt any rabbit is 'used to being on his own' he's more than likely given up hope of having a partner instead. I bet you'd see a real change in your rabbit for the better if you introduced a partner.


I would love to introduce but hes not nueatued, so adding a female nueted or not he would pester her, and he would probs fight with a male x


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm not a fan of single rabbits.

Ultimately rabbits are a social species, that need the company of their own kind, whether or not we like the idea or it is practical or whatever.

I used the word "need" deliberately there. When I was at uni a lot of my research was into the welfare effects of housing etc - inc cage size, enrichment and social housing.

There has been a huge amount of research done into this subject, across a wide range of species. It is pretty well established, proven fac that housing social species alone can cause chronic stress, which in turn can cause a variety of welfare and health problems. These can include increased heart rate and blood pressure, increased cortisol (stress hormone), abnormal circadian rhythms, reduced immune response, increased fearfulness, abnormal behaviour, reduced learning ability and memory, and even ultimately reduced lifespan.

Clearly, this should be a serious issue then - but in my opinion the problem is that almost all of these symptoms are impossible to recognise except in a lab situation. The owners of these "happy" single rabbits have no idea if their rabbit is in a state of constant stress, with most of those symptoms, which will cause suffering.

Broadly speaking, I believe that the only time a rabbit should live alone is when all proper attempts at bonding a suitable partner have failed. In these cases, the reabbit should certainly be homed as a house rabbit, where it can at least get plenty of human interaction instead.

I think rabbits are somewhere in the middle when it comes to counting humans as company. Dogs and cats generally have less "need" for the company of conspecifics provided they have adequate human company. Small animals like guinea pigs and mice place very little value on human company, can do very little to communicate with us, thus have a very strong need to be with conspecifics.
I do think that where single housing of rabbits is deemed necessary, then indoor housing with a lot of attention is the only humane option. Getting a single rabbit then leaving it on its own for 18 hours a day is nothing short of cruel.

Hell, even UK lab animal guidelines state that social species (inc rabbits) should be socially housed wherever possible, and where this is not they should still be able to see, hear and smell conspecifics.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

You really enjoy posting these threads it seems, ones you know will get a reaction.

I said it on RU as well, I don't think it is selfish at all having a bunny alone. As long as that bunny gets plenty of attention, is happy, and well cared for, thats what matters.

What I see as cruel is people who keep them in hutches they can barely move in. A single bunny in plenty of space with a human giving attention everyday is, in my opinion, far better than 2 bunnies shut in a hutch too small not getting attention.

Same can be said with dogs, they are pack animals, you keep Ollie alone. Despite the fact that me may meet dogs everyday DOES NOT mean he gets enough socialisation as he would in a pack. So don't go on about bunnies being alone when they are social animals, when dogs are too.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Well said HappySaz.
The OP only starts inflammatory subjects which she knows will escalate into an arguement, and ultimately get locked as on the other forum.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

lolabloob said:


> would u not rather we all kept one rabbit in a life of luxury and pure spoilt rotten with lots of cuddles and attention than two rabbits who barely got the basics due to the costs of buying the rabbits themselves and then accessories, plus pet insurance plus unexpected vet bills! like i have said in another thread i had a boyfriend all lined up for her but due to vet bills i couldnt get him in the end! x


What a stupid scenario. What happened to the option of keeping two rabbits and giving them both plenty of love and attention, or not keeping any rabbits because they're not the right pet for you?
Toys don't have to cost any money and affection definitely doesn't so why would two rabbits get less of these because you had to spend out in other areas?

I would personally never keep a single rabbit. I think the fact that a rabbit will lose it's closeness with it's owner if another rabbit is introduced (as lottie and alan's mum said) just shows that a humans companionship just can't compare to that of another rabbit. 
My rabbits spend the majority of their time interacting with each other and very little of it actually physically away from one another (one in the hutch, one in the run for example), they clearly take the most pleasure from being together and I wouldn't want to take that choice away from them.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't mind topics like this at all so long as people who don't agree aren't ripped to shreds, no body is wrong and no body has the right toi tell others they are wrong I've had rescues in the past who have been really old and no way would I waste what little time they had left trying to bond them when i could be spending it getting them to trust humans again. 
Also ...as in any subject where a dissagrement is likely, very little responses are given by members o the positive posts, only the argmentative ones 
I persnlly couldn't care less who thinks I'm wrong for keeping Dolly as a single bun..whoever dissagrees with me should try keeping a giant bun as big as dolly for a week as well as all my other pets and then say I should get another lol ..but I can see how it exculates into an argument for those who are sensitive to people teling them they're cruel.
Clare xx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> You really enjoy posting these threads it seems, ones you know will get a reaction.
> 
> I said it on RU as well, I don't think it is selfish at all having a bunny alone. As long as that bunny gets plenty of attention, is happy, and well cared for, thats what matters.
> 
> ...


Here here! well said 

I currently have to single buns inside that are not yet bonded and have been like this for months. They both get attention, affection, the grooming and care they need. They are both super happy bunnies that binky about and are very comfortable and relaxed in their (seperate) environments.. My previous lone house bunny was the same. it is not 'cruel' to have one provided they are well looked after and happy with the human company they have.. Also, not all rabbits will bond with other rabbits.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

_Sara_ said:


> I just want to add if people cant afford to buy 2 bunny why are they not looking in rescues?! there a thousands of them looking for new homes all over the country and rescues usually give better advice than any pet shop.


Because rabbits in a pet shop are around the £20 marks, rescues are around £40.. people that don't have the knowledge of rabbits will just look at the price and go with that or the fact the pet shop ones are babies


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lollie1515 said:


> im going to stick the knife in.....
> 
> If a rabbit doesn't know any different by being kept in a cage lets say on its own, then why i that cruel. Some rabbits have to be kept on there own for specific reasons.
> 
> ...


I dont think its cruel to keep a bun on its own i just think its better if they have company.

As for tethered horses which i do not agree with thats rubbish, any animal living in unsuitable conditions cannot be considered happy/content just because they dont know any better, that makes no sense. I saw a poor horse tethered at the side of a busy road the other day in torentual rain, no shelter just hunched up and cold, really awful, it doesnt know any better but it still didnt look very happy!

I think bunnies can be happy in the right environment on their own with lots of human contact but i prefer my animals to have company of their own kind


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Seven pets I do like you and sometimes ur posts are useful. However what I have found with you is u seem to think everything is black and white. Where do u get off trying to tell people what they can and cant have in their lives??? Its not up to you, its not up to anyone else other than the person who is getting the pet!!! Suck it in, get over urself with ur high and mighty c**p all the time and leave things like this for talk with ur partner and not on a forum where people are gonna take this to heart!! 


You know what I have had a large break from this place, come back now and again and had enough already!!! Only been back a day and already sick of peoples attitudes towards other peoples private lives!!! 

Arrrghhhhh drives me insane!!!! Im out!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

hmmm just found the other thread on RU.....  now i understand why people are upset!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

No comment!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> You really enjoy posting these threads it seems, ones you know will get a reaction.
> 
> I said it on RU as well, I don't think it is selfish at all having a bunny alone. As long as that bunny gets plenty of attention, is happy, and well cared for, thats what matters.
> 
> ...


Good point, have to agree with you there.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> No comment!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


:001_tt2: Just uploading pics of my 'single' buns


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I have only had two rabbits in my life, at different times so they were of course kept separate. This was years back when I was a child but I doted on those rabbits. Perhaps they needed a friend but they were loved and never went without.

I think in the case of rescuing if you have the heart but only time money/space for one then just get the one. It's better than leaving the poor rabbit to its fate.

I can't comment anymore though as I honestly don't know much about rabbits.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> :001_tt2: Just uploading pics of my 'single' buns


I was waiting for you to appear!! :001_tt2: to you too missy!!!! hehe


----------



## sugarcookie (Mar 2, 2010)

Although I plan on pairing my bun once I have the chance, maybe over the summer (he's not even able to be fixed yet), maybe in a year or so, I don't think it's extremely necessary. What about all the rescue buns out there? If you were to eliminate people who could only accommodate one, there would be so many more put to death or destined to forever live in a shelter each year. I would love to get another bun right off the bat, I have a few limiting factors. Mine's still very young and rambunctious and very much a handful. I live away at uni for most of the year so trying to rent a house and telling the landlord "Oh by the way, I've got an entourage of furry critters" is off-putting. They usually make exceptions for a single animal. Also, there aren't any small animal rescues anywhere near me, or even breeders for that matter. I accidentally came across mine from a lady who had rescued him and couldn't care for him. To get another one, I'll have to get another stroke of luck or make a 6 hour trip.

I don't think the situation should be so extremely black and white. My baby gets to play with the kitties when I'm home on vacation, and gets tons of affection from me. I wouldn't think they would develop an illness from loneliness unless you were away for terribly long amounts of time. Speaking of, my roommates have a housecat, and they are hardly ever home to care for it. I've never seen an animal so neglected. I didn't think cats were "social" animals, but in this case, I'd say I'm being much more responsible with my single bun than they are with their single cat.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

lisablair said:


> if you say so but im happy my rabbit is happy thats all i care about


Yeh i totally agree with that statement, as we speak my rabbit is lying on my knee watching the telly with me, he is loved and cared so surely that is the main thing??

Is it not better for 1 rabbit to be in a loving home rather than 2 be left in/put to rescue coz some people think they shud be kept in pairs??


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I do agree, rabbits should live in pairs but...I rather have people buy one bunny, then buying two together and then afterwards find them having babies or fighting.
I still regret keeping my mouth shut once, when a heard a father say to his child : "you can choose two bunnies now"


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> What I see as cruel is people who keep them in hutches they can barely move in. A single bunny in plenty of space with a human giving attention everyday is, in my opinion, far better than 2 bunnies shut in a hutch too small not getting attention.


Definately agree with this!


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

crofty said:


> Completely agree although i think having dogs on their own isnt such a huge issue if they are socialised regulary with other dogs. Rabbits definetely should have company.


what if you have a dog that cant be socialised with other dogs?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

shutterspeed said:


> I do agree, rabbits should live in pairs but...I rather have people buy one bunny, then buying two together and then afterwards find them having babies or fighting.
> I still regret keeping my mouth shut once, when a heard a father say to his child : "you can choose two bunnies now"


I bought my two rabbits at the same time, spayed them as soon as they were old enough and have never had a problem with them fighting.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Gil3987 said:


> what if you have a dog that cant be socialised with other dogs?


Then like i said thats a valid reason to have them on their own.

Id rather someone give an animal a loving home as a single animal than not at all but as i have said i prefer they have company of their own kind unless their is a reason they cant.


----------

